# Bad experience with Gunbroker.com and BCG ?



## polar bear (Sep 30, 2008)

Am I out of line? I bought a gun from BCG ( Barlow's Custom Guns - Utah) through gunbroker.com. This was my first experience with either party. Both seemed very professional and well organized ( gunbroker still is) When the gun ( .22 winchester 67 single shot) arrived I took it to the range and it would not fire. The cartridge would mark but not go off. I tried different ammo and even differint manufacturers - no go. Tried same ammo in other .22s - worked fine. Contacted BCG and they said that they had not live fired the gun but had "made every effort to insure it was servicable" , that I had bought it "as is" so there wasn't much they could do. I asked them to take it back and they refused. 
I think a gun buyer has every expectation that a gun he buys will shoot unless seller states differently. Otherwise the whole gunbroker.com trust goes down the drain. I expected that " as -is" would indicate scratches on stock, rust pitting, sloppy trigger, etc, but never thought it could be used to sell a gun that would not fire. I admit I am totally new to this gunbroker thing, but sure feel I have been taken. Before I bought, I checked the BCG rating on gunbroker and they were A+, so I thought they were safe to deal with.
Am I out of line? Thanks P. Bear


----------



## NATTY BUMPO (May 12, 2001)

PB,

I think its pretty standard practice that a "three day inspection" period be given when you buy a pre-owned gun from anyone on one of the internet sites. I know it is with most dealers. A question might be whether this would include firing/non-firing the gun. I would insist on a gunsmith inspection as well and that the gun could be returned "for any reason".

These are all things which need to be worked out *before* the gun is shipped!! Good Luck. Hopefully, GB will help. Keep us posted.

NB


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

I have not done business over the internet for guns so I do not know the protocal. But, imho, Barlows would not treat you the same way if you were a walk in customer. I bet they would make sure the walk in customer was happy either by return/refund or fixing the problem. They should do the same with a mail order customer. At the least, they need to advertise their product correctly and state what kind of operating condition they know or don't know about the weapon. 

What really is sucks is that they are doing a disservice to the rest of the reputable dealers on gunbroker because how confident are you (or others reading this) about doing business with anyone over the internet now?


----------



## Asphalt Dave (Jan 31, 2003)

If the seller stated the gun is sold, "as is" it's your problem.
Don't buy anything over the internet, without a 3 day return inspection period.
If you buy a car as is, and the transmission is bad, it's your problem.
Chalk it up as a lesson learned.


----------



## diztortion (Sep 6, 2009)

Asphalt Dave said:


> If the seller stated the gun is sold, "as is" it's your problem.
> Don't buy anything over the internet, without a 3 day return inspection period.
> If you buy a car as is, and the transmission is bad, it's your problem.
> Chalk it up as a lesson learned.


A lesson learned. IMO some things shouldn't be bought or sold over the internet.


----------



## boppa (Jul 18, 2003)

Another way to safeguard yourself in those kind of situations is to pay with a Visa or MC thru Pay Pal. I know Visa will go after the seller if you are not satisfied with the merchandise. Actually this is true whether a purchase is made thru Pay Pal or not.
I purchased a GPS on eBay that would not hold way points- Visa went to bat for me and the results were good. If you're a seller, you don't want Visa or Pay Pal giving you bad marks.


----------



## Munsterlndr (Oct 16, 2004)

I have bought and sold dozens of firearms over Gunbroker and generally have had good experiences. I'd have to concur that if it was advertised as "as-is", then there is no reasonable expectation that it's going to be in functioning condition and that is usually reflected in the price. You do have the opportunity to ask sellers questions prior to bidding, in an "as-is" situation asking whether they know if it's functioning or not would be reasonable. If they don't know, then it would impact the amount I'm willing to bid. 

Btw, just an FYI to the previous poster, Pay Pal does not allow it to be used for firearms purchases, some sellers will still do it but you won't have any recourse with PP if there is a problem.


----------



## thelastlemming (Sep 11, 2009)

I bought a gun through gunbroker a while back and just sold an Anschutz without incident. I wouldn't expect a gun dealer to test fire every gun that comes through, but agree they should have been more helpful after you found the problem. On the other hand for what it would cost to pay and ship it back, you can probably just about have it fixed. It sounds like the firing pin is gunked up, and just needs to be degreased and oiled. Or some other minor problem with the pin itself. I know smiths aren't cheap, but would bet that its under an hours labor, or something you can repair yourself.


----------



## sourdough44 (Mar 2, 2008)

I have a few GB buys. The most recent was a S&W model 60, 357. Unless the ad said 3 day inspection period you are probably out of recourse with them. With a used gun & no company backing(from the manufacturer) your pretty much on your own. I'd consider getting it looked at locally, it may be a minor problem.


----------



## hunt-n-fool (Oct 10, 2006)

To the OP, what did you read about the Gunbroker terms of service ?



There is an inspection period implied, most insist that it is a no-fire, no disassemble, ie. exactly as you receive it.

You have purchased a reasonably inexpensive lesson here, ask questions before purchasing.


----------

